# Mi ha tradito ?



## Non Registrato (15 Maggio 2012)

premetto,
sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.

la scorsa settimana ho scoperto degli sms sul cell di mia moglie (CHE LEI MI HA CONSEGNATO SPONTANEAMENTE !) che non lasciano dubbi !!!
in realtà, gli sms sono solo di lui (collega di lavoro), lei ha cancellato solo quelli inviati, ma non quelli ricevuti.
quindi il dialogo e solo di lui, ma dal numero di sms (10 in mezzora) e abbastanza intuibile il significato del contenuto.
il fatto risale a fine marzo.

dopo aver chiesto spiegazioni a lei, mi dice che si tratta solamente di uno scherzo tra colleghi durante una trasferta di lavoro.

ma poi in realtà pressandola, ha parzialmente "confessato" che l'ha provocato verbalmente in un dopo cena e poi, dopo che si sono lasciati e iniziato lo scambio di sms, lei dal suo hotel e lui da un'altro (lei dice...).

il problema e che non mi vuole dare altri dettagli.

ho chiesto spiegazioni chiare, ma si rifugia in NON RICORDO e  STO TENTANDO DI RICORDARE.
dice di sentirsi una mer.a x quello che ha fatto e x questo si rifugia in un silenzio molto sospetto.

ora mi e anche venuto in mente che circa 2 settimane fa mi ha detto che era in ritardo con il ciclo di 3gg, sul quale ovviamente ho sorvolato come altre volte.
visto che noi x una serie di ragioni non abbiamo un rapporto da febbraio,  e dopo aver scoperto il fattaccio, mi sorge anche il dubbio che sia incinta.

esiste un modo per far il test di gravidanza a sua insaputa ?

i test di gravidanza che si trovano in farmacia, e possibile usarli di nascosto ? in che modo ?

grazie


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (15 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,
non penso che fare cose di nascosto sia una buona idea, semplicemente chiedile con più fermezza che ti dica cosa c'è stato. meglio il dialogo piuttosto che sotterfugi.

dall'atteggiamento è difficile capire, è comunque strano che non si ricordi di fatti così recenti ma comunque in sè la risposta "non ricordo" non dovrebbe far presagire cose tanto grosse sotto, forse c'è stato un primo approccio .. del tipo qualche bacio, ma non credo ci sia andata a letto.
se fosse rimasta in silenzio e si fosse messa a piangere dicendo che non c'è stato niente..allora sì avresti dovuto preoccuparti.


----------



## UltimoSangre (15 Maggio 2012)

I test di gravidanza che ho visto io funzionano facendoci la pipì sopra ...

Quindi o ti travesti da water e ti fai pisciare in testa oppure non saprei.
Scusa la battuta spero che ti abbia strappato un sorriso.

Comunque, per come la vedo io... è un comportamento strano, cosa vuol dire non ricordo??
O era strafatta e ubriaca, o ha qualcosa da nascondere.

Il ritardo magari non vuol dire nulla, in fase di stress può succedere.

Però ripeto, la cosa puzza alquanto.

Che poi non capisco perchè te lo abbia consegnato spontaneamente...
Magari il vostro rapporto era un pò in stallo e voleva darti uno scossone,
ingelosirti un pò.

Per conto mio è una tattica schifosa,
ma sembra che tante persone pensino funzioni.


----------



## Massimo meridio (15 Maggio 2012)

Io al posto tuo se la cosa è finita lì lascerei perdere e resterei nel dubbio e morta là. A volte è meglio avere il dubbio e basta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo se la cosa è finita lì lascerei perdere e resterei nel dubbio e morta là. A volte è meglio avere il dubbio e basta.



oggi tocca a me quotare te :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> I test di gravidanza che ho visto io funzionano facendoci la pipì sopra ...
> 
> *Quindi o ti travesti da water e ti fai pisciare in testa oppure non saprei.
> *Scusa la battuta spero che ti abbia strappato un sorriso.
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

stratosferica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...



premessa: perchè non ti sei fermato al rosso? :mrgreen: lo sai che rischi il ritiro della patente?

a parte gli scherzi: dovevi fermarti a quella spiegazione
hai invaso impropriamente e maldestramente la privacy di una persona di cui ti fidi da 23 anni, tua moglie

ti sembra il caso di minare il vostro rapporto per quattro stupidi sms?

tutta la storia della gravidanza, poi, è una farneticazione da malati di mente

rifletti piuttosto sul perchè non avete rapporti da febbraio.......a mio avviso


----------



## Ultimo (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...


E' alquanto deprimente leggere certe situazioni, sembra la ricerca senza sosta e senza limiti di risposte che dovrebbe darti lei, e tu totalmente preso dal dolore non riesci ne a capirlo ne a capire.
Comincia a ragionare, comincia a fare l'uomo, comincia davvero a dire e fare quello che è giusto e che ti renda orgoglioso delle tue azioni, come ? non sta a me dire come, ma io mi darei una bella scrollata e comincerei a farla preoccupare, e tutto questo indifferentemente dal fatto che ti abbia tradito oppure no. Insomma parla chiaro!! perchè se lei ha avuto una storia col tizio ed adesso ha capito che tu l'hai scoperta deve dirti la verità, ed insieme decidere cosa fare. Se invece non ti ha tradito cominciate a discutere del perchè e delle dinamiche di quello che a lei è successo e che ruolo e che colpe hai/ avete in tutto questo. Insomma dialogo! e scelte!


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...


Si è autoesposta. C'è qualcosa che la spinge a farlo. Tu ti chiedi cosa sia e arrivi a pensare addirittura che ci sia una gravidanza in corso.

Oppure è spinta semplicemente dal senso di colpa. Potrebbe averti tradito, perchè no in fondo.
Cena di lavoro, in hotel, lontana da casa.....ne ha avuto possibilità e campo aperto.

Ha cancellato i suoi sms, è molto significativo.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> I test di gravidanza che ho visto io funzionano facendoci la pipì sopra ...
> 
> *Quindi o ti travesti da water e ti fai pisciare in testa oppure non saprei.
> *Scusa la battuta spero che ti abbia strappato un sorriso.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Si è autoesposta. C'è qualcosa che la spinge a farlo. Tu ti chiedi cosa sia e arrivi a pensare addirittura che ci sia una gravidanza in corso.
> 
> Oppure è spinta semplicemente dal senso di colpa. Potrebbe averti tradito, perchè no in fondo.
> Cena di lavoro, in hotel, lontana da casa.....ne ha avuto possibilità e campo aperto.
> ...


esatto!

resta il fatto che lui dovrebbe chiedersi perchè non ha rapporti da febbraio con la moglie.... anche questo è molto significativo!


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto!
> 
> resta il fatto che lui dovrebbe chiedersi perchè non ha rapporti da febbraio con la moglie.... anche questo è molto significativo!


Giusto. E' basilare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

*comunque sì....*

...secondo me ti ha tradito


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...secondo me ti ha tradito


pure secondo me altrimenti non avrebbe cancellato le sue risposte...non direbbe "non me lo ricordo" e tanto altro...


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ...secondo me ti ha tradito


Io, a dire il vero, lo do per scontato. Però mi chiedo, anche se posso immaginarlo, cosa veramente l'abbia spinta ad esporsi.


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Io, a dire il vero, lo do per scontato. Però mi chiedo, anche se posso immaginarlo, cosa veramente l'abbia spinta ad esporsi.


forse il senso di colpa


----------



## Missix (15 Maggio 2012)

Mah, secondo me non ha molto senso nascondere solo una parte delle prove se ha tradito.Cancella i messaggi inviati ma non quelli ricevuti e ti da il cellulare, non posso credere che una sia cosi tonta da farsi scoprire cosi. Per me è più plausibile che lei abbia giocato e non è detto che sia andata oltre, ma è comunque un campanello d'allarme. Il gioco si potrebbe concretizzare, dipende da molti fattori, ma prima di tutto risolverei la questione della mancanza di rapporti da febbraio parlandone con lei.
Il fatto del "non ricordo" non prova nulla, forse lei si vergognava a dirti quello che ha scritto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Mh*

Mi spiace ma c'è aria di altro cetriolo dalla punta rosa!!!


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...



Mah.. anche secondo me ti ha tradito.
Ma di questo mi sembra che tu sia già abbastanza convinto.

Sei tutto concentrato a sapere più dettagli, a capire fin dove si è spinta, fai elucubrazioni mentali su ipotetiche gravidanze e su possibili tecniche da csi per scoprirlo.... 
Nemmeno una parola su come ti senti, sul perchè pensi possa essere successo (qualsiasi cosa sia accaduta), sorvoli sulle ragioni per cui da un pò di tempo non avete intimità. 

Avete bisogno di parlare. Ok lei si rifugia nel silenzio, ma se vuoi cercare di fare breccia forse devi lasciare perdere il cosa e concentrarti sul perchè, per il momento.
Tu hai bisogno di capire perchè ha cercato qualcosa altrove, potresti scoprire che è stata una sciocchezza, come il contrario.
Ed essere pronto a questa eventualità.
Anche perchè non mi sembri uno che riesce a far finta di niente e archiviare la cosa senza chiarire un pò.


----------



## Circe (15 Maggio 2012)

*ma sei pazzo?????*



Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo se la cosa è finita lì lascerei perdere e resterei nel dubbio e morta là. A volte è meglio avere il dubbio e basta.


è meglio avere il dubbio?????? no no e poi no!!! il dubbio ti consuma dentro e ti fa morire!!!! meglio sapere la verità....tutta.....e poi soffrire ma mettere un punto e ricominciare a VIVERE!! questo è il tipico atteggiamento di chi non vuole vedere...se potessi tornare indietro avrei agito mooooolto prima. Ma la paura di essere malata nel pensar male...mi ha portato ad aspettare. Ora pagherei 10 investigatori per togliermelo il dubbio....


----------



## Indeciso (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.la scorsa settimana ho scoperto degli sms sul cell di mia moglie (CHE LEI MI HA CONSEGNATO SPONTANEAMENTE !) che non lasciano dubbi !!!in realtà, gli sms sono solo di lui (collega di lavoro), lei ha cancellato solo quelli inviati, ma non quelli ricevuti.quindi il dialogo e solo di lui, ma dal numero di sms (10 in mezzora) e abbastanza intuibile il significato del contenuto.il fatto risale a fine marzo.  dopo aver chiesto spiegazioni a lei, mi dice che si tratta solamente di uno scherzo tra colleghi durante una trasferta di lavoro.ma poi in realtà pressandola, ha parzialmente "confessato" che l'ha provocato verbalmente in un dopo cena e poi, dopo che si sono lasciati e iniziato lo scambio di sms, lei dal suo hotel e lui da un'altro (lei dice...).il problema e che non mi vuole dare altri dettagli.ho chiesto spiegazioni chiare, ma si rifugia in NON RICORDO e  STO TENTANDO DI RICORDARE.dice di sentirsi una mer.a x quello che ha fatto e x questo si rifugia in un silenzio molto sospetto.ora mi e anche venuto in mente che circa 2 settimane fa mi ha detto che era in ritardo con il ciclo di 3gg, sul quale ovviamente ho sorvolato come altre volte.visto che noi x una serie di ragioni non abbiamo un rapporto da febbraio,  e dopo aver scoperto il fattaccio, mi sorge anche il dubbio che sia incinta.esiste un modo per far il test di gravidanza a sua insaputa ?i test di gravidanza che si trovano in farmacia, e possibile usarli di nascosto ? in che modo ?grazie


Oramai ti hanno già detto tutto gli altri.....il fatto che tu sia stato tradito é assodato.Le bugie hanno le gambe corte..... E chiediti del perché da febbraio non avete più rapporti....e non é che é da molto più tempo? cioé in un mese becco e bastonato? uhm


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> è meglio avere il dubbio?????? no no e poi no!!! il dubbio ti consuma dentro e ti fa morire!!!! meglio sapere la verità....tutta.....e poi soffrire ma mettere un punto e ricominciare a VIVERE!! questo è il tipico atteggiamento di chi non vuole vedere...se potessi tornare indietro avrei agito mooooolto prima. Ma la paura di essere malata nel pensar male...mi ha portato ad aspettare. Ora pagherei 10 investigatori per togliermelo il dubbio....


non farti accecare dalla tua esperienza
qui si tratta di altro

il fatto che secondo qualcuno di noi il tradimento sia stato consumato non giustifica tutte le fisime che si sta facendo il nostro ospite
e sai che ti dico? queste fisime c'entrano molto col senso di colpa (di lui) per non aver vagliato PRIMA la situazione di stallo in cui si stava cacciando il suo rapporto


....a volte, quando sento queste storie, mi sembra di vivere in un mondo di zombie....miiiii


----------



## Circe (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...


vuole fartela pagare...mettendoti i dubbi....perchè un uomo non tocca una moglie da febbraio? a che pensa? e sai che pensa una moglie trascurata? a come farsi toccare da un altro....e probabilmente vuole svegliarti....*ma perchè DORMI ACCANTO A TUA MOGLIE?* non vi desiderate piu'? e allora di cosa sei geloso? del possesso...del fatto che è tua.... lei avrà fatto o farà la stronza, ma tu che parte fai? il bello addormentato nel castello?


----------



## lunaiena (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...



Ma pensi di essere su "cioè".....:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> vuole fartela pagare...mettendoti i dubbi....perchè un uomo non tocca una moglie da febbraio? a che pensa? e sai che pensa una moglie trascurata? a come farsi toccare da un altro....e probabilmente vuole svegliarti....*ma perchè DORMI ACCANTO A TUA MOGLIE?* non vi desiderate piu'? e allora di cosa sei geloso? del possesso...del fatto che è tua.... lei avrà fatto o farà la stronza, ma tu che parte fai? il bello addormentato nel castello?



qui ti quoto:up:


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non farti accecare dalla tua esperienza
> qui si tratta di altro
> 
> il fatto che secondo qualcuno di noi il tradimento sia stato consumato non giustifica tutte le fisime che si sta facendo il nostro ospite
> ...


Ma e' una postilla del regolamento matrimoniale che recita che quando c'e' una "crisi" sia lecito ed autorizzato il farsi trombare fuori?

sara' come per i contratti dell'assicurazione....

scritto piiiiiiiiiiccolo piiiiiiiccolo....

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma stermi è quello per cui mi batto sempre:IO NON CAPISCO PERCHè OGNI DISAGIO VIENE AFFRONTATO ANDANDO A PISELLI INVECE DI USARE LA PAROLA.....!!MA sto cavolo di dialogo a che serve?Bhooo!!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma stermi è quello per cui mi batto sempre:IO NON CAPISCO PERCHè OGNI DISAGIO VIENE AFFRONTATO ANDANDO A PISELLI INVECE DI USARE LA PAROLA.....!!MA sto cavolo di dialogo a che serve?Bhooo!!


....."censured" .-...stavo scrivendo una volgarità...ma evito.... :mrgreen:


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma e' una postilla del regolamento matrimoniale che recita che quando c'e' una "crisi" sia lecito ed autorizzato il farsi trombare fuori?
> 
> sara' come per i contratti dell'assicurazione....
> 
> ...


Infallibili non credo si nasca, io auspico sempre che si abbiano sufficienti capacità e consapevolezze nel momento in cui sorge la necessità di rivalutarsi e valutare le proprie condizioni. Altrimenti si diventa cronicamente recidivi.

Sono 23 anni che sono insieme. Ma come si fa a mantenere uno stato di costante equilibrio dopo tanti anni su prerogative che appartengono al passato? Io so solo una cosa, che la vita cambia col passare del tempo. L'importante è non essere talmente incoscienti in determinati momenti da procurare e procurarsi danni per i quali non è possibile porre rimedio.

La moglie si autodenuncia, capite? Gli mostra il telefono, con cautela, cancellando i propri messaggi, perchè prova vergogna, credo, sapendo che quei messaggi sarebbero la rivelazione di una persona che il marito non conosce appieno. In una convivenza, come anche il matrimonio, bisogna sempre tenere a bada i propri lati negativi.

Forse lui ha sottaciuto eventuali mancanze e magari è stato superficiale sui segnali negativi pur evidenti che il rapporto accusava.
Ma è una colpa? Si, ma senza dolo.
E' un rapporto recuperabile? Potrebbe esserlo, perchè no.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Ho capito, giustamente se il pisello ti ostruisce la bocca come fai a parlare?vero?:rotfl:


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....."censured" .-...stavo scrivendo una volgarità...ma evito.... :mrgreen:


Per caso ti chiedevi come oscuro curasse i suoi disagi?

Spero senza piselli?


----------



## Missix (15 Maggio 2012)

Ma il beneficio del dubbio non glielo da nessuno? Il fatto che possa essere stato "solo" un gioco e che non ci sia stato alcun rapporto no? Vedo plausibili entrambe le situazioni, può averlo tradito come no e forse il gesto di dargli il cellulare tranquillamente, più che un gesto di autodenuncia (che mica ha tanto senso), lo vedo come un "tieni, non ho niente da nascondere".


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Ma il beneficio del dubbio non glielo da nessuno? Il fatto che possa essere stato "solo" un gioco e che non ci sia stato alcun rapporto no? Vedo plausibili entrambe le situazioni, può averlo tradito come no e forse il gesto di dargli il cellulare tranquillamente, più che un gesto di autodenuncia (che mica ha tanto senso), lo vedo come un "tieni, non ho niente da nascondere".


Personalmente di condannarla non mi passa nemmeno per il cervelletto.

Invece lei nasconde, non dimenticare i messaggi cancellati. Quelli rappresentano i suoi segreti.

Considera inoltre che non è solo l'atto compiuto dell'incontro sessuale a determinare il tradimento.

Il tradimento è solo fisico?


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Forse lui ha sottaciuto eventuali mancanze e magari è stato superficiale sui segnali negativi pur evidenti che il rapporto accusava.
> Ma è una colpa? Si, ma senza dolo.
> E' un rapporto recuperabile? Potrebbe esserlo, perchè no.


e dalli....

a meno che non la pija a cazzotti e calci solo per aver incrociato lo sguardo, non c'e' niente che giustifichi la trojaggine...

ma neanche ad essere pignoli...ahahahahah

comunque anche tu vedo caduto nella loro trappola psicologica...


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo se la cosa è finita lì lascerei perdere e resterei nel dubbio e morta là. A volte è meglio avere il dubbio e basta.


Quotone


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Per caso ti chiedevi come oscuro curasse i suoi disagi?
> 
> Spero senza piselli?


Ha già tradotto Oscuro per me.... mi legge pure nel pensiero! 

.....modalità cazzeggio OFF.


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Ma il beneficio del dubbio non glielo da nessuno? Il fatto che possa essere stato "solo" un gioco e che non ci sia stato alcun rapporto no? Vedo plausibili entrambe le situazioni, può averlo tradito come no e forse il gesto di dargli il cellulare tranquillamente, più che un gesto di autodenuncia (che mica ha tanto senso), lo vedo come un "tieni, non ho niente da nascondere".


Un altro adepto del GLU GLUX KLAN!

minchia quanti siete...

ahahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

GUARDA CHE IO VERAMENTE TI LEGGO NEL PENSIERO.....!!:up:


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> GUARDA CHE IO VERAMENTE TI LEGGO NEL PENSIERO.....!!:up:


lo so...infatti sta cosa mi inquieta un po!:mrgreen:


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e dalli....
> 
> a meno che non la pija a cazzotti e calci solo per aver incrociato lo sguardo, non c'e' niente che giustifichi la trojaggine...
> 
> ...


Non credere.

Quelle trappole psicologiche, per me, sono prima di tutto le loro. Io le guardo dall'esterno e prima di sparare sento la necessità di vedere fin dove arrivano. Altrettanto necessario è per me fare un distinguo tra le persone, se non si è capaci di analizzare i propri errori, se non si hanno le capacità per tirarsene definitivamente fuori, allora abbandono.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Simy*

Però dipende sempre dalle dimensioni.....!!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però dipende sempre dalle dimensioni.....!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Oscù basta :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Bè*

Bè nel caso mio...hanno pure perso la parola per svariato tempo.....!!!


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè nel caso mio...hanno pure perso la parola per svariato tempo.....!!!


lo sapevo che andavi a parare li...lo sapevo.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè nel caso mio...hanno pure perso la parola per svariato tempo.....!!!


Un po' acido direi.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*No*

Ma no quale acido?Ho toccato le corde vocali provocando dei problemi.....!!!Lasciamo perdere...mi porto sta croce addosso...!Ho chiesto anche  l'invalidità ma non mi è stata riconosciuta,per entrare in macchina devo far manovra...non posso fare nessuna fila.....lasciam predere...!!


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no quale acido?Ho toccato le corde vocali provocando dei problemi.....!!!Lasciamo perdere...mi porto sta croce addosso...!Ho chiesto anche  l'invalidità ma non mi è stata riconosciuta,per entrare in macchina devo far manovra...non posso fare nessuna fila.....lasciam predere...!!


Bene, allora ph neutro.

Vuoi che si lasci perdere perchè temi che qualcuno ti dica che non hai sfruttato appieno la croce che ti hanno donato?
Avevi una carriera, lo sai?


----------



## Missix (15 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Personalmente di condannarla non mi passa nemmeno per il cervelletto.
> 
> Invece lei nasconde, non dimenticare i messaggi cancellati. Quelli rappresentano i suoi segreti.
> 
> ...


No, non voglio dire che il tradimento sia solo nel rapporto fisico, se vogliamo lei ha già tradito la sua fiducia con questa cazzata, ma non credo nemmeno che si possano mettere sullo stesso piano dei messaggi anche pesanti con un rapporto fisico (che sia sesso, bacio…). 
Per i messaggi hai ragione, ma credo che se uno cancella con l’intenzione di  non farsi scoprire cancella tutto, o no?

Ot. questa cosa del glu glux clan mica l’ho capita


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> I test di gravidanza che ho visto io funzionano facendoci la pipì sopra ...
> 
> Quindi o ti travesti da water e ti fai pisciare in testa oppure non saprei.
> Scusa la battuta spero che ti abbia strappato un sorriso.
> ...



potrebbe tentare di usare una striscia appena lei è andata in bagno anche se ha tirato lo sciacquone provare a strofinare su per le pareti, a volte rimangono schizzi. oppure guardare se mancano i tampax, ovvero se lei ha il ciclo. se è incinta cmq o lo tiene o va ad abortire perciò ti accorgeresti di un flusso strano fuori periodo. tieni scritto le date del ciclo da una parte.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Jon*

Si...ma non ero tagliato.....per quella carriera.....!!Vabbè.....ogni tanto qualche schiaffo....nulla di più!!!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> Ma il beneficio del dubbio non glielo da nessuno? *Il fatto che possa essere stato "solo" un gioco *e che non ci sia stato alcun rapporto no? Vedo plausibili entrambe le situazioni, può averlo tradito come no e forse il gesto di dargli il cellulare tranquillamente, più che un gesto di autodenuncia (che mica ha tanto senso), lo vedo come un "tieni, non ho niente da nascondere".



secondo te cambierebbe qualcosa? per lui, intendo........


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> potrebbe tentare di usare una striscia appena lei è andata in bagno anche se ha tirato lo sciacquone provare a strofinare su per le pareti, a volte rimangono schizzi. oppure guardare se mancano i tampax, ovvero se lei ha il ciclo. se è incinta cmq o lo tiene o va ad abortire perciò ti accorgeresti di un flusso strano fuori periodo. tieni scritto le date del ciclo da una parte.


:bleah:

che schifo

per dire certe minchiate registrati, per favore


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

Missix ha detto:


> No, non voglio dire che il tradimento sia solo nel rapporto fisico, se vogliamo lei ha già tradito la sua fiducia con questa cazzata, ma non credo nemmeno che si possano mettere sullo stesso piano dei messaggi anche pesanti con un rapporto fisico (che sia sesso, bacio…).
> Per i messaggi hai ragione, ma credo che se uno cancella con l’intenzione di  non farsi scoprire cancella tutto, o no?
> 
> Ot. questa cosa del glu glux clan mica l’ho capita


Come te, anche a me piacerebbe capire quale sia la situazione reale della moglie. Aggiungo anche che presenza di tradimento fisico o meno a me non interessa ai fini della comprensione.

Però esiste anche l'eventualità che ci sia stato uno scambio piccante di messaggi con i quali il tutto si risolvesse solo in un gioco da parte della moglie che in questo caso avrebbe avuto un certo "controllo" della situazione.
Il fatto è che io ho esluso a priori questa eventualità dal momento che, in base a quanto raccontato, viene chiesto se la moglie ha tradito o meno.

Per i messaggi, non cancellare tutto, per me, equivale a denunciare il suo senso di colpa. Lascia sul telefono però quelli che le convengono, ma per me questo è normale.


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...ma non ero tagliato.....per quella carriera.....!!Vabbè.....ogni tanto qualche schiaffo....nulla di più!!!


Vedi? Lo usi pure male. :mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ha cancellato i suoi sms, è molto significativo.





Simy ha detto:


> esatto!
> 
> resta il fatto che lui dovrebbe chiedersi perchè non ha rapporti da febbraio con la moglie.... anche questo è molto significativo!


Oh oh....tutto ciò mi ricorda qualcosa


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Oh oh....tutto ciò mi ricorda qualcosa


Si, ma non pensarci più.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

*Dal cellulare di una fedele (garantisco)*

ricevuti: 
X: non so come potrei vivere senza di te, grazie di esistere.
X: quando?
X: l'altra sera mi hai fatto morire, ci dovremmo vedere più spesso, non so però se mia moglie sia d'accordo...
X: non vedo l'ora
X: tu potresti domattina? perchè poi io parto e non ce la faccio senza...
X: ciao topolona, se ti vengo a prendere e ti porto a pranzo me la dai?

... questi i messaggi ricevuti da un mio carissimo amico, mi risulta fedele pure lui.
gli ho risolto un problema e procurato una cosa che gli serviva per il lavoro
Mai spiare nei cellulari.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ricevuti:
> X: non so come potrei vivere senza di te, grazie di esistere.
> X: quando?
> X: l'altra sera mi hai fatto morire, ci dovremmo vedere più spesso, non so però se mia moglie sia d'accordo...
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> vuole fartela pagare...mettendoti i dubbi....perchè un uomo non tocca una moglie da febbraio? a che pensa? e sai che pensa una moglie trascurata? a come farsi toccare da un altro....e probabilmente vuole svegliarti....*ma perchè DORMI ACCANTO A TUA MOGLIE?* non vi desiderate piu'? e allora di cosa sei geloso? del possesso...del fatto che è tua.... lei avrà fatto o farà la stronza, ma tu che parte fai? il bello addormentato nel castello?


Un uomo potrebbe non toccare la moglie da mesi perché è lei stessa a negarsi, ovviamente non dicendo le cose come stanno ma con i soliti "scusa ma sono stanca" ecc...

E questo uomo potrebbe anche soffrire di questa cosa ma capire che magari si tratta di un periodo di reale stress e stanchezza. Quindi addirittura adoperarsi per darle più tempo libero.

Poi scopri che lei il tempo se lo sfruttava per farsi trombate dal suo amichetto ...

Ergo quello che hai scritto potrebbe essere certamente vero...come potrebbe essere una immane cavolata


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ricevuti:
> X: non so come potrei vivere senza di te, grazie di esistere.
> X: quando?
> X: l'altra sera mi hai fatto morire, ci dovremmo vedere più spesso, non so però se mia moglie sia d'accordo...
> ...


E che interpretazione dovrei dare a questi SMS trovati nel cellulare di mia moglie ?? Magari io ho interpretato male 

Y: Vuoi che ti dica come ti vorrei prendere..
X: Va bene bambino viziato
Y: Ti voglio seduta sopra di me con le gambe aperte e che vai su e giù
X: Lo sai che stare seduta su te sarebbe il mio sogno
Y: duro e dritto
X: Come piace a me Lo sento che si muove


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E che interpretazione dovrei dare a questi SMS trovati nel cellulare di mia moglie ?? Magari io ho interpretato male
> 
> Y: Vuoi che ti dica come ti vorrei prendere..
> X: Va bene bambino viziato
> ...


Interpreti male. X e Y, uno scambio tra cromosomi.

Scusa kikko, scherzo, ma era anche per dare peso alle tue parole.


----------



## oscuro (15 Maggio 2012)

*Kikko*

Bè che gli piace il salame dure e dritto e purtroppo non è il tuo!!!


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè che gli piace il salame dure e dritto e purtroppo non è il tuo!!!


Già, mi sa che avevo interpretato bene ...


----------



## Simy (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Già, mi sa che avevo interpretato bene ...


kikko ma sti messaggi a quando risalgono?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E che interpretazione dovrei dare a questi SMS trovati nel cellulare di mia moglie ?? Magari io ho interpretato male
> 
> Y: Vuoi che ti dica come ti vorrei prendere..
> X: Va bene bambino viziato
> ...


se era il suo cavallo a mandarle gli sms, si stanno esercitando al trotto.


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se era il suo cavallo a mandarle gli sms, si stanno esercitando al trotto.


:rotfl:
Scusa Kikko... ma questa mi fa morire....


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2012)

Comunque è una leggerezza incredibile quella di lasciare dei messaggi compromettenti sul telefono...
Mi viene male solo all'idea..


----------



## Massimo meridio (15 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> è meglio avere il dubbio?????? no no e poi no!!! il dubbio ti consuma dentro e ti fa morire!!!! meglio sapere la verità....tutta.....e poi soffrire ma mettere un punto e ricominciare a VIVERE!! questo è il tipico atteggiamento di chi non vuole vedere...se potessi tornare indietro avrei agito mooooolto prima. Ma la paura di essere malata nel pensar male...mi ha portato ad aspettare. Ora pagherei 10 investigatori per togliermelo il dubbio....


Evidentemente non la pensiamo uguale. Metti l'ipotesi che lei abbia tradito ok. Ma fino a quel giorno non lo aveva mai fatto e nei tempi a venire non lo vorrebbe più fare. Insomma...è stata una svista, un impulso momentaneo, una cosa iniziata e finità più o meno lì. In questo caso l'ammissione sarebbe estremamente deleteria, le cose non sarebbero mai più come prima. Invece il non ammettere mai, il lasciare l'altro nel dubbio, salverebbe il rapporto. E magari da lì a 6 mesi si amano ancora più di prima. No...io la penso perfettamente diversa. E poi ricordiamocelo: essere monogami è contro la natura umana. Questo giustifica molti tradimenti. E che cazzus!


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E che interpretazione dovrei dare a questi SMS trovati nel cellulare di mia moglie ?? Magari io ho interpretato male
> 
> Y: Vuoi che ti dica come ti vorrei prendere..
> X: Va bene bambino viziato
> ...


Kikko se stasera, quando ritorni a casa trovi tua moglie con un occhio nero, scusa ma non ce l'ho fatta a resiste...

ahahahahahahah

comunque e' pazzesco cosa cazzo sopportate, rega'...

ma chi cazzo ve lo fa fare?


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

ah gia' i figli....

ahahahahah


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Un uomo potrebbe non toccare la moglie da mesi perché è lei stessa a negarsi, ovviamente non dicendo le cose come stanno ma con i soliti "scusa ma sono stanca" ecc...
> 
> E questo uomo potrebbe anche soffrire di questa cosa ma capire che magari si tratta di un periodo di reale stress e stanchezza. Quindi addirittura adoperarsi per darle più tempo libero.
> 
> ...


A dire la verità lui aveva scritto: per svariati motivi.
Quindi tutto può starci.

Ma in questo io sono d'accordo con Cheater: 
due mesi senza sesso tra coniugi sono una cosa da divorzio immediato, indipendentemente dalle eventuali responsabilità ( Sottointendendo: se non ci sono patologie in atto)


----------



## Eliade (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...


Insisti affinché ti dica tutto...
Il ciclo poi le è venuto?
Insisti su questo fatto, tenta di scoprire se è preoccupata per il ritardo.


Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Io al posto tuo se la cosa è finita lì lascerei perdere e resterei nel dubbio e morta là. A volte è meglio avere il dubbio e basta.


 Non sono d'accordo, metti che lei sia incinta, perché lui si dovrebbe prendere responsabilità che spettano ad altri?


----------



## bubu (15 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Insisti affinché ti dica tutto...
> Il ciclo poi le è venuto?
> Insisti su questo fatto, tenta di scoprire se è preoccupata per il ritardo.
> Non sono d'accordo, metti che lei sia incinta, perché lui si dovrebbe prendere responsabilità che spettano ad altri?


se lei fosse stata furba una volta fatto sesso a rischio gravidanza con un'altro avrebbe dovuto fare sesso anche col marito...


----------



## Indeciso (15 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> se lei fosse stata furba una volta fatto sesso a rischio gravidanza con un'altro avrebbe dovuto fare sesso anche col marito...


Cmq questa cosa é strana.....non fanno sesso da febbraio, ok.... dopo 1 mese max 1 mese e mezzo questa a marzo lo incorna dopo 22 anni....minchia che partenza a razzo.....e oltretutto rimane subito a rischio gravidanza? sti cazzi scusate i termini ma non me ne vengono altri....Chissà da quanto se lo pastura perbene la dama cornificatrice


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> se lei fosse stata furba una volta fatto sesso a rischio gravidanza con un'altro avrebbe dovuto fare sesso anche col marito...



allora poi...non esisterebbero gli invorniti...sarebbero tutti furbi amico.....invece servono anche gli invorniti..ahahahahh


----------



## contepinceton (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ricevuti:
> X: non so come potrei vivere senza di te, grazie di esistere.
> X: quando?
> X: l'altra sera mi hai fatto morire, ci dovremmo vedere più spesso, non so però se mia moglie sia d'accordo...
> ...


....e neanche i figli...
Mia madre che entra in cucina...come una iena urlando che cosa state facendo...
Aveva udito la ragazza delle pulizie che diceva...dai mettimelo tu...

(lo zucchero nel caffè)


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Comunque è una leggerezza incredibile quella di lasciare dei messaggi compromettenti sul telefono...
> Mi viene male solo all'idea..


Lei era convinta di NON averceli lasciati ... ed effettivamente per la maggior parte della gente sarebbe stato così ... purtroppo (per lei) non per me ...


----------



## exStermy (15 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ....e neanche i figli...
> Mia madre che entra in cucina...come una iena urlando che cosa state facendo...
> Aveva udito la ragazza delle pulizie che diceva...dai mettimelo tu...
> 
> (lo zucchero nel caffè)


e mentre urlava se faceva pure il segno della croce?

ahahahahah


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lei era convinta di NON averceli lasciati ... ed effettivamente per la maggior parte della gente sarebbe stato così ... purtroppo (per lei) non per me ...




ma allora sei un 'maco' del pc??
Senti.. quindi vuol dire che i messaggi che ho cancellato si possono teoricamente sempre recuperare???


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma allora sei un 'maco' del pc??
> Senti.. quindi vuol dire che i messaggi che ho cancellato si possono teoricamente sempre recuperare???


Kikko è un mago del cellulare... a proposito Kikko, io ho fatto una battuta prima... scusa se mi sono permessa... ma tra colleghi:corna:


----------



## melania (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko è un mago del cellulare... a proposito Kikko, io ho fatto una battuta prima... scusa se mi sono permessa... ma tra colleghi:corna:



Sbri, senti...non credo Kikko si sia offeso.....certe volt sei grandissima, giuro!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma allora sei un 'maco' del pc??
> Senti.. quindi vuol dire che i messaggi che ho cancellato si possono teoricamente sempre recuperare???


ciao Lostris..i vari smrtphone iohone etc..sono a tutti gli effetti pc.. e cosi'come nei pc..non esiste niente di cancelllabile.Rimane tutto..per sempre..


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lostris..i vari smrtphone iohone etc..sono a tutti gli effetti pc.. e cosi'come nei pc..non esiste niente di cancelllabile.Rimane tutto..per sempre..


elllapeppa... non fare terrorismo adesso... rimane, fino a che non ci riscrivi sopra o ... sposti un po' di cose da una parte, poi dall'altra... si cancella, si cancella.


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Lei era convinta di NON averceli lasciati ... ed effettivamente per la maggior parte della gente sarebbe stato così ... purtroppo (per lei) non per me ...


:scared:


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> elllapeppa... non fare terrorismo adesso... rimane, fino a che non ci riscrivi sopra o ... sposti un po' di cose da una parte, poi dall'altra... si cancella, si cancella.


*COME!!!!!

*


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lostris..i vari smrtphone iohone etc..sono a tutti gli effetti pc.. e cosi'come nei pc..non esiste niente di cancelllabile.Rimane tutto..per sempre..


:scared:
Ma nooooo.... come per sempre?...

Vero che il mio compagno non lo sa usare il pc ma... insomma pensavo di essere pulita ora (a parte l'anima, rimane quella che è..), di avere eliminato tutte le tracce.
Molto bene......


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *COME!!!!!
> 
> *


per il cell... rivolgersi a Kikko. Per il Pc... pulizia, tanta pulizia, poi ci sono dei programmini, anche free, in rete, che ti 'ritrovano' le cose cancellate e ti permettono di danneggiarle quanto basta a non riuscire più a recuperarle. Poi io non sono una maga del pc... ma una bella deframmentazione ogni tanto aiuta.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...




ma perchè scavare???
i dettagli fanno malissimo....è accaduto???si??e basta...che ti serve sapere cosa come quando e quanto...è accaduto...
anche io come te scavavo ..anche io come te volevo sapere...
scavando trovi solo cacca...e più la fai venire fuori i più tempo ti occorrerà per eliminarne la puzza....sotterrala...
e poi pisciaci sopra tu....


----------



## Tebe (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il cell... rivolgersi a Kikko. Per il Pc... pulizia, tanta pulizia, poi ci sono dei programmini, anche free, in rete, che ti 'ritrovano' le cose cancellate e ti permettono di danneggiarle quanto basta a non riuscire più a recuperarle. Poi io non sono una maga del pc... ma una bella deframmentazione ogni tanto aiuta.


...navigo sempre in anonimo e una volta alla settimana frammentizzo tutto e deframmento a manetta!!!
E poi ho una casella mail segreta quindi...
mmmhhhh farò l'esperimento e cercherò i programmini free...

Sul cell sono abbastanza sicura...pochi sms e tutti cancellati e Mattia è scarso con le cose tecnologivhe chiede sempre a me...

Ok.
Mi porterò il cell anche a dormire, visto che ho scoperto che mi fa gli scoficchiamenti notturni nelle mie robe.


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2012)

Ma che fine avrà fatto il nostro Non Registrato??

Spero non stia raccogliendo le goccioline nel water con tamponi di test di gravidanza.....

:unhappy:


----------



## Lostris (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il cell... rivolgersi a Kikko. Per il Pc... pulizia, tanta pulizia, poi ci sono dei programmini, anche free, in rete, che ti 'ritrovano' le cose cancellate e ti permettono di danneggiarle quanto basta a non riuscire più a recuperarle. Poi io non sono una maga del pc... ma *una bella deframmentazione *ogni tanto aiuta.



E cos'è???? 
mi sono 'gnuranta....


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *COME!!!!!
> 
> *



non c'e'un come tesoro..esiste un programma di restore che rimette in...vita...qualsiasi cosa cancellata....secondo se non fosse cosi copme farebbe la Polizia a trovare prove,quando ci sono indagini su queste cose??


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il cell... rivolgersi a Kikko. Per il Pc... pulizia, tanta pulizia, poi ci sono dei programmini, anche free, in rete, che ti 'ritrovano' le cose cancellate e ti permettono di danneggiarle quanto basta a non riuscire più a recuperarle. Poi io non sono una maga del pc... ma una bella deframmentazione ogni tanto aiuta.



Sbri...fidati di me..lo so per certo..comunque qui'il vero esperto credo sia Tuba...ma io ci scommetto anche una cena al Diana o da Rodrigo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri...fidati di me..lo so per certo..comunque qui'il vero esperto credo sia Tuba...ma io ci scommetto anche una cena al Diana o da Rodrigo...


... senti tesoro... se non sbaglio... una volta una dritta l'ho data pure a te: la prossima volta mi ricorderò della tua considerazione. Quando io ho cominciato a lavorarci, Tuba andava ancora a scuola.


----------



## JON (15 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che fine avrà fatto il nostro Non Registrato??
> 
> Spero non stia raccogliendo le goccioline nel water con tamponi di test di gravidanza.....
> 
> :unhappy:


:rotfl: In effetti dev'essere molto impegnato.


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> pure secondo me altrimenti non avrebbe cancellato le sue risposte...non direbbe "non me lo ricordo" e tanto altro...


beh il "non me lo ricordo"è una frase ricorrente....mica possiamo pretendere che ci venga detta tutta la verità così ....
però non è un no....è un parziale.".si..forse ti gho tradito???"..ma forse...


----------



## lothar57 (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... senti tesoro... se non sbaglio... una volta una dritta l'ho data pure a te: la prossima volta mi ricorderò della tua considerazione. Quando io ho cominciato a lavorarci, Tuba andava ancora a scuola.



buona Sbri..i serpenti si stanno incavolando...:mrgreen:..lo so benissimo che mi hai aiutato e che dei pc sai tutto....


----------



## Annuccia (15 Maggio 2012)

Circe ha detto:


> è meglio avere il dubbio?????? no no e poi no!!! *il dubbio ti consuma dentro e ti fa morire!!!! *meglio sapere la verità....tutta.....e poi soffrire ma mettere un punto e ricominciare a VIVERE!! questo è il tipico atteggiamento di chi non vuole vedere...se potessi tornare indietro avrei agito mooooolto prima. Ma la paura di essere malata nel pensar male...mi ha portato ad aspettare. Ora pagherei 10 investigatori per togliermelo il dubbio....


la verità di più...fidati...
te lo dice una che l'ha saputa quasi tutta....
è chiaro che qualcosa è accaduto...ci sono gli sms goiusto....???mi sembra una prova sufficente...
se ne parla....ma non fino alla nausea...non serve....

nonè l'atteggiamento di chi non vuole vedere.....perchè i tuoi occhi in quelle circostanze ci vedono benissimo e pure troppo....ma rischiano di ammalarsi...
so che sei arrabbiata anche tu..lo sono pure io...ancora adesso e lo sono ancora di piu sai perchè....perchè ho saputo troppo...


----------



## Niko74 (15 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...navigo sempre in anonimo e una volta alla settimana frammentizzo tutto e deframmento a manetta!!!
> E poi ho una casella mail segreta quindi...
> mmmhhhh farò l'esperimento e cercherò i programmini free...
> 
> ...


Buona idea quella di fare pulizia una volta a settimana....però se Mattia si fosse impuntato a beccarti e avesse installato qualche programmino ad hoc puoi pulire fin che vuoi...stessa cosa per la tua cara mail segreta 


Sul cell io sarei meno sicura che col pc....quello che tu credi di cancellare rimane per molto tempo. Inoltre se Mattia fosse più esperto basterebbe che te lo avesse preso una sola volta....e poi potrebbe leggersi comodamente i tuoi sms e ascoltare le chiamate anche a migliaia di km di distanza....

Paura eh :diavoletto:


----------



## Quintina_ (15 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Buona idea quella di fare pulizia una volta a settimana....però se Mattia si fosse impuntato a beccarti e avesse installato qualche programmino ad hoc puoi pulire fin che vuoi...stessa cosa per la tua cara mail segreta
> 
> 
> Sul cell io sarei meno sicura che col pc....quello che tu credi di cancellare rimane per molto tempo. Inoltre se Mattia fosse più esperto basterebbe che te lo avesse preso una sola volta....e poi potrebbe leggersi comodamente i tuoi sms e ascoltare le chiamate anche a migliaia di km di distanza....
> ...



Esticazzi!


----------



## edwina (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ricevuti:
> X: non so come potrei vivere senza di te, grazie di esistere.
> X: quando?
> X: l'altra sera mi hai fatto morire, ci dovremmo vedere più spesso, non so però se mia moglie sia d'accordo...
> ...


bravissima :up:

chi avesse intenzione di controllare nel mio troverebbe spesso di queste conversazioni: ho colleghi uomini con i quali ho rapporti epistolari (si dice anche per gli sms e le email?) che spesso scadono in argomenti più o meno a doppio senso (molto più che meno...)


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> ma allora sei un 'maco' del pc??
> Senti.. quindi vuol dire che i messaggi che ho cancellato si possono teoricamente sempre recuperare???


In linea di principio sì, con metodi e strumenti più o meno complessi ... mi sa che se continua così, metto su una società di consulenza :mrgreen:


----------



## kikko64 (15 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Kikko è un mago del cellulare... a proposito Kikko, io ho fatto una battuta prima... scusa se mi sono permessa... ma tra colleghi:corna:


Sbri ... fra colleghi ... nessun problema ... hai fatto ridere anche me !! 
Te lo immagini il cavallo che scrive gli SMS con gli zoccoli ad una ... zoccola  :risata:


----------



## UltimoSangre (15 Maggio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> stratosferica


----------



## Worldlove (16 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Buona idea quella di fare pulizia una volta a settimana....però se Mattia si fosse impuntato a beccarti e avesse installato qualche programmino ad hoc puoi pulire fin che vuoi...stessa cosa per la tua cara mail segreta
> 
> 
> Sul cell io sarei meno sicura che col pc....quello che tu credi di cancellare rimane per molto tempo. Inoltre se Mattia fosse più esperto basterebbe che te lo avesse preso una sola volta....e poi potrebbe leggersi comodamente i tuoi sms e ascoltare le chiamate anche a migliaia di km di distanza....
> ...


Già, perchè affaticarsi a recuperare sms ed email cancellate e accedere di nascosto ogni volta al cellulare. Che fatica!.
Glielo prendi una volta (il cellulare dico). Gli installi un bel softwarino, due lire, e ti leggi con comodo sul web tutti gli sms e le mail in arrivo e in partenza; visto che ci sei, ogni tot, controlli le sue coordinate gps per sapere dov'è e se vuoi esagerare ascolti da remoto le sue chiamate senza farti accorgere o attivi la funzione di ascolto ambientale per sentire cosa succede nella stanza dov'è il telefono.
Vero: due lire e installabile su tutti gli smartphone. Acquisto libero in internet.
Occio però: è un reato federale, fino a 3-4 anni, non ricordo bene (ma pure per il semplice accesso agli sms col metodo "manuale"). Uomo (o donna) avvisati ...


----------



## Worldlove (16 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> premetto,
> sono sposato da 13 anni dopo un fidanzamento di altri 10, tot 23 anni.
> abbiamo una figlia di 6 anni STUPENDA.
> 
> ...


Premetto che ... ma dove sei finito?
1. Sicuro, ti ha già tradito. E ha cominciato da un po'. La mia ex si messaggiava allegramente da anni, sicura di non essere beccata, ed in effetti io me ne sono accorto per puro caso.
2. Più del test di gravidanza (se anche nascesse un bambino, se ne volete un altro che vi frega da dove viene, se non lo volete allora perchè non si preoccupa anche di lei di fare il test?), mi preoccuperei di test vari


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... senti tesoro... se non sbaglio... una volta una dritta l'ho data pure a te: la prossima volta mi ricorderò della tua considerazione. Quando io ho cominciato a lavorarci, *Tuba andava ancora a scuola.*


C:\>Format Sbriciolata /S 

non dovesse funzionare a dovere, il colpo di grazia arriva con un bel

C:\>FDISK

e non se ne parla più.

Che dici ? Sono abbastanza antichi come comandi ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (16 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C:\>Format Sbriciolata /S
> 
> non dovesse funzionare a dovere, il colpo di grazia arriva con un bel
> 
> ...


 ricordo... vagamente... adesso purtroppo faccio altro, bei tempi quelli... ah che nostalgia il DOS...


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ricordo... vagamente... adesso purtroppo faccio altro, bei tempi quelli... ah che nostalgia il DOS...


Non dirlo a me. 

Anche se, io nasco e voglio morire Unixista. Datemi un VI e una C-Shell e vi cambierò il mondo.

Vedere la gente impazzire con i comandi del VI è qualcosa di fantastico.

Pure io comunque oggi faccio tutt'altro, sempre nell'ambito dello sviluppo in ambiente Window, OOP e pattern vari a manetta condito da chili di SQL......


----------



## Simy (16 Maggio 2012)

miiiii come sono 'gnurante...............


----------



## exStermy (16 Maggio 2012)

DOS DOS DOS....
chi ha parlato di DOS?

o' aneme' e' purgatorio...

ahahahah


----------



## kikko64 (16 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> C:\>Format Sbriciolata /S
> 
> non dovesse funzionare a dovere, il colpo di grazia arriva con un bel
> 
> ...


E se Ti dicessi che potrebbero non bastare ... 

Sia Format che FDISK sono comandi che agiscono sul disco a livello troppo elementare per impedire un eventuale recupero dei dati ...


----------



## exStermy (16 Maggio 2012)

Comunque qui lo dico e qui lo nego...

anche sovrascrivendo i settori, si possono recuperare lo stesso i dati in base al livello della registrazione magnetica....

l'unica e' fare come fece Tonna della Parmalat che pijo' a martellate de fino gli hard disk....

pero' schhhhhh....non ho detto niente...

ahahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (16 Maggio 2012)

che tristezza
e io dovrei ricorrere ad alta tecnologia hacker per smascherare un tradimento???

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...ma chi se ne fotte...

certo...se avessi una moglie miliardaria magari...per ottenere un grasso mantenimento...

ma diversamente...

...io ad esempio ho tracce "by american" ovunque...ma ormai sono stato abbondantemente scoperto


----------



## Tubarao (16 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E se Ti dicessi che potrebbero non bastare ...
> 
> Sia Format che FDISK sono comandi che agiscono sul disco a livello troppo elementare per impedire un eventuale recupero dei dati ...


Ammetto che a livello sistemistico non sono un drago, ho più un background da sviluppatore puro, ma andando a scavare nelle mie, poche, conoscenze di sistemi vari, se ricordo bene, i vari comandi di cancellazione non cancellano fisicamente il file dal supporto (disco), ma semplicemente tolgono l'entry nella File Allocation Table.

Per i profani: i file che cancellate vengoni ritrovati perchè il sistema ha come una sorta di indice, di rubrica, di mappa che gli dice dove si trova il file; quando gli serve un file lui accede prima alla mappa, vede dove stà, e poi lo apre fisicamente. Quando si cancella un file in genere si cancella il riferimento sulla mappa, ma fisicamente il file c'è ancora, solo che, IN CONDIZIONI NORMALI, il sistema non saprebbe come trovarlo; ecco perchè è possibile recuperare i file cancellati.

Kikko, ma se ricordo bene FDISK interveniva su tutto il disco, non solo sulla FAT ?? O no ? 

Vabbè, alla brutte, i vari BIOS hanno tutti la possibilità di formattare a basso livello........


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Comunque qui lo dico e qui lo nego...
> 
> anche sovrascrivendo i settori, si possono recuperare lo stesso i dati in base al livello della registrazione magnetica....
> 
> ...


Le martellate lasciano il segno, meglio il microonde.


----------



## exStermy (16 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Le martellate lasciano il segno, meglio il microonde.


cosi' butti anche il microonde...

ahahahah


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cosi' butti anche il microonde...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl: Nemmeno una passatella di 3 secondi?


----------

